# Solved: Under Mavericks, scanner won't connect



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

I wasnt' sure if this should be under Apple Mac or Hardware, but since the problem started with Mavericks install, I chose here. My Canon MG5320 all-in-one printer/scanner will print wirelessly with no problems, but the scanner gives the following message:

Cannot scan for these reasons:
-Scanner is turned off.
-USB cable is disconnected.

Please check and try again
Scanner driver will be closed.

2.156.0

I've gone to the Canon site and gotten the latest driver for the scanner and the latest version of MP Navigator, but still get the same results.

Have also used the CD that came with the printer and went through the steps to be sure the printer/scanner was properly connected to my router. I thought it had to be for the printer to work, but thought I should do it again. It says it is now connected, but still getting the same message.

Would appreciate any help you can give.
Peg


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What program are you using to try to scan or some included Canon software?

Can you see if the scanner is seen using */Applications/Image Capture*?


----------



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm using the MP Navigator that came with the printer. When I open Applications/Image Capture, it shows 0 devices. MP Navigator worked under the White Leopard OS if that makes any difference.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I have always found the software supplied with most printers/scanner combos to be cumbersome and a problem with OS X updates.

I would suggest removing the scanner in System Preferences and try re-adding it. 
You most likely need to use the IPP printer type and use the IP address of the printer. Port 9100 is standard.

Then check with Image Capture again.

P.S. Printers and/or scanners need to be attached and on before adding in OS X in most cases.

What version of the scanner software do you have? (actual version #)
I only ask because many printer/scanner sites are a bit of a mess and depending on which site (locality) and which page on that site you can get differing versions.


----------



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

The MP Navigator is 5.0.3 if that is what you were asking for. 

Strangest thing. I have never looked at the "Printers and Scanners" in my System Preferences. When I opened it and clicked on Scan>Open Scanner... it opened a small window that allowed me to scan. With that, I don't need MP Navigator which is fine with me. Thank you for working with me on it.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

That is using the same Image Capture interface, it should work directly in Image Capture also if it worked from within there.


----------



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe I was just in too big a hurry when I checked it the first time. I just now opened it and it again showed 0 devices and 0 shares. I then clicked on the "devices" and got nothing then "share" and it popped up my printer/scanner. 

Again, thanks so much for the help.


----------

